# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  معرفی کتاب - برنامه سازی شئ گرا

## HajiMasoud

سلام. من در حال خواندن کتاب
Object-Oriented Analysis and Design Understanding System Development with UML 2.0
هستم و خوندن اون رو به همه کسانی که مثل من به بحث مهندسی نرم افزار شئ گرا علاقه دارند توصیه میکنم. من تا به حال 6 فصل کتاب رو خوندم و ترجمه کردم.

----------

